# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Power-save mode lietderība

## marcina

Mega strādā ar 8MHz takts frekvenci. Sekundē ir 50-100 kadru(vienādi darbības cikli, kuru katra izpildei nepieciešams 250taktis). Pārējo laiku procis ir neaizņemts, tādēļ bija doma uzlikt Power-save mode (Sleep Mode).
Tas iznāk, ka procis tiek iemidzināts uz 160 000 - 80 000 taktīm plus pēc tam izpilda 250taktu darbību. Un tā 50-100 reizes sekundē.
Projektā ir svarīga enerģijas taupīšana.
Jautājums - vai tas tik tiešām būs izdevīgi uz tik mazām (varbūt procim lielām?) pauzēm iemidzināt proci? Un vai tik bieža iemidzināšana/modināšana nenobeigs nabaga Megu?   ::

----------


## Delfins

A moš ka citu čipu? 
A to sanāk - nopērk traktoru T40 vai T150, lai brauktu pēc piena uz veikalu pāri ielai.

----------


## janispu

Artūr, Artūr vai tu pa vasaru būtu matemātiku aizmirsis??
Pēc tiem nosacījumiem, kas doti, es saprotu, ka sliktākajā gadījumā no 80 250 taktīm procesors aktīvi darbosies tikai 250 taktis. Ja rēķinām pirmajā tuvinājumā, tad 250/80250% = 0,3%. Ja enerģijas pat'ēriņš sadalās laikā vienmērīgi, tad gadījumā ar iemidzināšanu procesors tērēs <1%  (mazāk par procentu) no tās enerģijas, ko tērētu gadījumā bez iemidzināšanas.

----------


## marcina

Labs mājiens   ::  Bet nu nezinu, nezinu...

----------


## Delfins

ir taču low power MSP*

----------


## marcina

JanisPu
Ar to matemātiku man iznāk kaut kā šādi: 
100 kadri x 250taktis = 25 000 taktis. Tas ir tie 0.3% no 8 000 000 taktīm. 97.7% vienkārši vējā!!!

----------


## Delfins

iešuj lai kož vaļā krustvārdu mīklas  :: 
Izskatās, ka tev vnk jāpainteresējās kādā vairāk  attīstītāka foruma, kur dzēki zin, kas notiek, ja rausta šitā čipu.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja tiešām ir nepieciešams procis ar mazu patēriņu tad iesaku pačekot http://www.cyantechnology.com
Tie ir ļoti jauni 32 bitu mikrokontrolleri ar plašām funkcijām. 
Kas mani pārsteidz bija tas ka Standby režimā patēriņš 400 nA

Piereģistrējieties http://www.cyantechnology.com un ielādējiet bezmaksas C kompilatoru. Kompilators ir izveidots ļoti kvalitatīvi un lietotājiem draudzīgs.

Šeit būs ScreanShots kā notiek portu konfigurēšana.

----------


## Epis

skatoties megas 8 dokumentā tur ir 5 gulēšanas režīmi un dokumenta 35 lpp "Table 14. Active Clock Domains and Wake-up Sources in the Different Sleep Modes" 
Tabulā ir uzskaitīti visi režimi un perifērijas ar kurām var megu pamodināt no miega un tad tev jāskatās kā tu viņu modināsi (ar iekšējo taimeri, comparātoru vai kādu citu signālu) bet galvenais tas kad šajā režimā atslēdz pašas megas procesoru + flash atimiņu un atkarībā no miega režima arī perifērijas atslēdzās, jo vairāk perifēriju atslēgsi jo mazāk enerģijas ēdīs (viss vairāk atslēdz Power Down režims kad pamodināt megu var tikai ar Int0, int1 piniem. 
šeit no megas 8 dokuenta sākuma var redzēt cik viņa ēd kādā režimā

Power Consumption at 4 Mhz, 3V, 25°C
– Active: 3.6 mA
– Idle Mode: 1.0 mA
– Power-down Mode: 0.5 μA

----------


## karloslv

nu, un kas tad notiks, kad tik bieži iesi gulēt? nesaprotu, kur problēma, tā jau nav elektrības atslēgšana ar slēdzi. procim normāli vispār visu laiku ir jāguļ līdz brīdim, kad notiek kaut kas interesants. es savās programmās galveno ciklu vienmēr taisu ar aizmigšanu, un nekad nav bijušas problēmas ar pamošanos. vajag lasīt datasheet un domāt līdzi, kā arī par matemātiku bija pareizs aizrādījums.

----------


## Delfins

A pamošanos brīžons nav `smagāki` impulsi !? Parasti šitās ieslēgšanās patērē enerģiju.

----------

